
Why Are Young People Having So Little Sex? - rixrax
https://medium.com/the-atlantic/why-are-young-people-having-so-little-sex-f9f12b152f84
======
rolph
This is hidden behind a clickwall demanding a google signup.

~~~
akoster
Strange, I didn’t realize they had a medium.com version. I originally read it
here: [https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2018/12/the-
sex...](https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2018/12/the-sex-
recession/573949/)

